# 2007 Yamaha 15hp 2 stroke run ability



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

these are the steps i took on my 98 yamaha 25, I swear these steps were in the manual but i cant find it, for reference you can download a copy of your service manual from yamaha for a period of time, i did and it def helped me!

make sure your motor is in FWD, i made that mistake, the throttle lever wont go full throttle if you adjust your accel link with it in Neutral

i would ensure your throttle cables are tight around the throttle lever, and when you put the handle to max throttle, your throttle lever moves to max or maxes out.

Now, install the accel link, slip it through the carb with the screw loose, then "max" out the carb to full, put your tiller handle to full throttle, and tighten the carb screw, that should allow your carb to be full throttle along with your tiller handle, and then of course make sure it goes down to full idle, adjust accordingly.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

eberin said:


> these are the steps i took on my 98 yamaha 25, I swear these steps were in the manual but i cant find it, for reference you can download a copy of your service manual from yamaha for a period of time, i did and it def helped me!
> 
> make sure your motor is in FWD, i made that mistake, the throttle lever wont go full throttle if you adjust your accel link with it in Neutral
> 
> ...


I have done exactly what you described but I still can’t get the throttle cable to pull the butterfly on the carb to go to wide open. I’m starting to think maybe my throttle cables are stretched but, shouldn’t I be able to adjust them to and still be able to make it go wide open? The cables get tight right around half of the threads of the adjuster.
No matter what I have done to the carb so far I cannot seem to get the carb to open up fully. I assume that the cable should open it fully… right?


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah there should be tension screws on the throttle cable

you could also disconnect the throttle cable, test the carb/throttle lever with the accel link connected to make sure you can get max throttle and then bring back into play the throttle cable, just to try and remove one variable


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

eberin said:


> Yeah there should be tension screws on the throttle cable
> 
> you could also disconnect the throttle cable, test the carb/throttle lever with the accel link connected to make sure you can get max throttle and then bring back into play the throttle cable, just to try and remove one variable


I actually tried that as well and the accel link WILL go fully open by hand once I remove the cable tension. It looks like the cables are not pulling enough to make the throttle lever rotate fully. If I put tension on the cables shouldn’t it rotate enough and pull the accel link to go fully open? Or will a stretched throttle cable (doesn’t seem stretched) prevent that from happening?
I normally work on most of the things I have or break but, I’m running out of ideas.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah man sorry to hear this.

I guess I wonder if it’s binding somewhere in the tiller handle?

If you have your model number you could find some parts on boat.net, if anything use the drawing to see how it’s pieces together

for example, below pic is from my motor


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope you get it running. Not related to your problem but 100 to 1 oil ratio? Isn’t that low?


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

eberin said:


> Yeah man sorry to hear this.
> 
> I guess I wonder if it’s binding somewhere in the tiller handle?
> 
> ...


I’ll look into the parts on boat.net, I’ve been using the Crowley website to find diagrams. It honestly want to buy some new throttle cables and see time they’re any different in length since it seems to not pull enough. But I really don’t feel like buying parts I don’t need. I did trace the cables and made sure they weren’t kinked and they actually move freely. I might end up taking it to a local boat shop. But paying $130/ hr for a diagnosis will be hard for me to do! I feel like it’s something stupid and simple but my light bulb hasn’t turn on yet!


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

southerncannuck said:


> I hope you get it running. Not related to your problem but 100 to 1 oil ratio? Isn’t that low?


Me too but sadly no it’s not fixed yet. Yeah it’s crazy but that’s what I read a 2007 Yamaha 15hp would take. 100:1 seems pretty lean to me too.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

Gonz said:


> Me too but sadly no it’s not fixed yet. Yeah it’s crazy but that’s what I read a 2007 Yamaha 15hp would take. 100:1 seems pretty lean to me too.


Ok I think I figured it out. I have not taken it back to the water to test since I noticed something was wrong but I don’t think I’ll be disappointed next time. I noticed that there is a small broken piece of plastic that connects the gear shifter to the accel link assembly. I also has a cable running to it and is routed to the top of the motor near the pull cord. All I did was pull up where the plastic link “should” be and twisted the throttle and voilà! I am now able to fully open the carb by twisting the throttle as it should be. I think that might be there to prevent over revving while in nuetral but either way I don’t care and I hope I am good to go. I’ll report back once I hit the water and test.


----------

